# Ols septic system vent pipe sticking out of the ground?



## randym (Aug 25, 2010)

We moved into our home over 10 years ago, in the backyard there has been a black metal round pipe sticking up out of the ground with a cap on it and a decorative thing placed on the top.. WE have never even looked at it until now when we are resodding the backyard. I would imagine it has something to do with the old septic sytem as we are on sewer and have been since we lived here. Can we cut the pipe shorter and recap and put new topsoil and sod over it?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

With the septic system decommissioned in favor of a sewer hookup (are you sure?) you can cut off that riser and fill in the ground where it used to be.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Post a picture if you can before you cut it off or tear it out.

Do you have a well, or are you on city water?


----------

